# What does GDM startup that other display managers don't



## tmd3vt (Nov 19, 2021)

Does anyone know what GDM is starting up that the other display managers may not be?  

 I have been fighting through the amdgpu setup.  I can only get rawtherapee to work if gdm is used, or I use vesa or a different older video card.  Slim, sddm, or startx do not work.  The program crashes otherwise.  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=257255 

I got dri3 turned off using below in my xorg.conf.  Trying to set LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1 in login.conf has not worked even though it is displayed in my environment variables.  So if anyone has another suggestion there too that would be helpful.
     Option        "DRI" "2"
    Driver        "amdgpu"

So if I can figure out what GDM is doing when it starts up maybe I can narrow in on the problem.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 19, 2021)

Try option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
(instead of glamor)
And remove the driver line (there is no need for it)


----------



## tmd3vt (Nov 20, 2021)

That fixed the mode setting program. Thank you!  I wonder why I couldn't find that anywhere. 
Rawtherapee still only works when I use gdm. I am still trying to figure out what gdm initializes when it starts in contrast to slim or sddm.


----------



## tmd3vt (Nov 24, 2021)

I can't explain it but setting these variables in my environment made things work correctly.

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

I compared the "env" output with gdm and starting from startx and added all the environment variables included in the gdm session into my .cshrc.  Through the process of elimination I found these made rawtherapee not crash.  These just happen to also be in the gdm locale.conf file in /usr/local/etc/gdm.  

Thanks for your help and I hope this helps someone else down the line!


----------

